# Fuse blows everytime and i am lost on how?



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

My fan works perfect on my manual switch and everything but it wasnt coming on while riding so i stopped and check the fuse where i took the relay out in the the back under the seat and put a inline fuse there long time ago, well it was blown so i put a new one in and went riding same thing check the fuse it was blown again....i went the rest of the day riding with my manual switch on....but my connections are heat shrunk and fuse is greased i dont understand where it could be shortening out at.....any help would be much appreciated thanks


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

I just had the same problem. I cleaned and put more di electric grease on the connecters that have to do with the fan. Hope this helps.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

What size fuse? The breaker you took out was a 20amp auto reset so the fuse needs to be the same at least. As the fan gets older it will start pulling more amps so if you were getting away with a 10amp before....might have to up it to that 20.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mine was doing something like that but my toggle switch has a light on it and I had it hoked up and it kept blowing fuses so I unhooked the light off the toggle and it has not blown a fuse sence


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Brute69 you might be right I just switched switches and it has a light on this one and that prolly is what it is, how do I wire it without the light..I and nmk I had a 20amp fuse on it blew 2 of them


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know how your switch is but mine had three post on it if I rember right the one for the light you are so post to ground to the batterie but that's what was blowing my fuses so I in unhooked it just have one wire going to the ***. Plug and one to the fan wire


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Try a bigger fuse LOL

If your fan is origional it may be pulling higher amperage...prob start looking around for a fan. Those SPAL replacements pull less amp draw!


----------



## tesla421 (May 27, 2013)

I would think your fan is just beginning to pull more amps. Might be time to look for a new fan.

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

I also need a new fan or at least the fan blades. Should I try one of these aftermarket fans that say they have a higher cfm or stick with the spal fan


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Check your wires. Might be shorting on the frame somewhere before the manual switch. Could hace chaffed somewhere. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Did we find the problem? Mine is doing the same thing. Thought I had it fixed.


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you Brute69!!!!! I unhooked my ground to the switch and when the fan started I tried to hook it back up. The fuse blew again. This is why I use this site. Thanks again!!:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i havent tested everything yet as i have been busy with the other bike but i did put a new fuse in it crank the bike and turn the fan on and off a few times and it didnt blow the fuse yet but i also did not let the bike run long enough for the fan to turn on by itself either.... im sure it will still blow so i will have to keep testing stuff


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Mine did not blow using switch only when it came on automatic.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

DirtyBrutes said:


> Thank you Brute69!!!!! I unhooked my ground to the switch and when the fan started I tried to hook it back up. The fuse blew again. This is why I use this site. Thanks again!!:rockn:


No problem this site does rock if you don't know the answer some body on here can tell you or lead you in the right track :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea dirty brute that's what mine is doing I believe but how would that be your switch if it does it when it automatically kicks on but not when you use your switch with the ground


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe it's making contact inside switch. IDK? I have the same switch on my other brute and haven't had a problem. I did this mod to the wifes and be acting up since. I'll be pulling the ground of my switch too. That little light it not that important to me. They are just cheap.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I think when you remove the ground wire from your toggle, it will stop blowing fuses. I believe it's grounding out the fan circuit through that ground wire on the toggle switch.

----that is all---


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

OR - Your toggle switch is corroded inside,from water/moisture getting in it and no rubber boot over it, causing poor connection and high amps. Get a new 30 amp switch.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

dman66 said:


> OR - Your toggle switch is corroded inside,from water/moisture getting in it and no rubber boot over it, causing poor connection and high amps. Get a new 30 amp switch.


^^^^2 I have to take mine apart and clean them once in awhile.


----------



## Brute-Al (Aug 4, 2012)

brute69 said:


> Mine was doing something like that but my toggle switch has a light on it and I had it hoked up and it kept blowing fuses so I unhooked the light off the toggle and it has not blown a fuse sence


I also suffered the same issue. Did the same thing to fix it. I can live without the light on the switch. I don't know why it doesn't work right. It's only when the auto fan control turns on. Has to be some kind of grounding issue with the auto switch. Will be insterested if anyone can figure it out.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine just gave me the same problem. Had my side plastics off to tighten my belt and when I went for a test ride the bike flashed the temp light at me so I cut my switch in. Come to find out my fan fuse blew because of a loose wire going to the led indicator on the switch. Disconnected it and voila! No more blown fuses yet.

I hate these rocker switches and have new water proof ones on order. Ill post up more when they come in.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

